# Born at 35 weeks..



## Floralaura

Babies born at 35 weeks, are they still too premature? I mean i know before 37 weeks is classed as premature but the chances of a Baby being born at 35 weeks and being fine, its pretty high, right? :shrug:


----------



## Sekhmet

Floralaura said:


> Babies born at 35 weeks, are they still too premature? I mean i know before 37 weeks is classed as premature but the chances of a Baby being born at 35 weeks and being fine, its pretty high, right? :shrug:

Yes, like 99%. :)


----------



## Jemma_x

I dont think there lungs are as mature but i think if hospital know baby is coming at 35 weeks they will give steriod injections to mature lungs


----------



## Celesse

Breathing should be ok, but baby may have trouble sucking and maintaining body temp.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Alex was born 35+0 he was absolutely fine apart from poor feeding and quite bad jaundice afterwards, his development has just about caught up to a term baby now xxx


----------



## BabyHaines

I am always looking at the statistics of my bubbas survival, should he/she be born early....don't know why, just so paranoid as my hubby was born a month early.
I am so happy to be nearly 28 wks, so will be overjoyed when I'm 35wks!!

Is everything ok, BTW??xx


----------



## Floralaura

See, im 35+1 now and was told i could give birth early, so 24 weeks was a milestone and so was 35 as i decided that after 35 is 'ok' not perfect but its doable and Baby would be fine..im sat at home now having pains, the same as i have had for days and im off to the hospital tomorrow to get checked, but it was all 'ok' as im 35 weeks, Baby is measuring almost 37 and he weighs over 6lbs..UNTIL i get a Email off Boots parenting saying..

Week 35
Baby: Your baby measures about 51.4cm from head to toe and weighs more than 2.4kg (5.5 pounds). The lungs are almost fully developed but, if the baby was born now, it would probably only survive in an incubator. It still doesn't have enough fat deposits beneath its skin to keep warm outside the womb.

The 'if the baby was born now, it would probably only survive in an incubator' part has completely thrown me..as i really wouldn't have thought that at 35 weeks..


----------



## Cattia

My friend had her baby at 34 weeks and was home within a couple of days, the baby is doing just fine. 35 weeks is basically the same prognosis as full term, so try not to worry HUGS
xx


----------



## Eve

I wouldn't worry too much hun :) I am having a planned c-section at 37 weeks and do not need an amnio is the specialist says the risks of Kayleigh having any severe complications are very very low... usually under 36 weeks they prefer to do an amnio (if being induced or early section for some reason) but she explained to me that most cases things are fine, and baby might need a little help with breathing but nothing serious.


----------



## aussiemum

I have a 35+2 baby and he is AOK. He was 2590g (5.7 pound) and he came home after only 5 days in hospital. NO incubator needed!! I had the steroid injection for his lungs and they could not beleive how big he was for 5 weeks early. The longer they cook the better for all, but I don't believe that is right what they sent in the email. I am 34 weeks and also hoping to make the milestone of 35 weeks. I will find out more today as I have my booking appointment. I have been having bad pains for 3 days now.
If you have any concerns about babies at this age talk to the hospital and they will tell you what they can - they were helpful for me last time. (I am not nervous to have a 35 weeker)


----------



## Zarababy1

My sister was born at 35 weeks she was 6lb1oz and was home the next day! altho she sufferd jaundius she had/has no health problems! x


----------



## Floralaura

Phew, it really had me worried for a moment, in fact so worried i may email Boots and have a moan! lol..x


----------



## Zarababy1

Oh yeah also, I was born at 38 i was only 5lb10! my sister was a fatty :rofl:


----------



## Floralaura

Lol, well mine over 6lbs now according to the growth scans (Have GD too so get scanned every 2weeks to check his size) and the size of a 37 weeker, so i guess thats only a good thing if he is going to pop out soon lol


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah you'll be finnne! it was 13 years ago my sister was born so i dunno if they'd let the baby straight home now or not, i imagen they should if it showed no problems ect tho! Me and my mum were actually talking about it at the weekend, she was in hospital anyway with a bad back just layed in bed and her waters broke, she didnt start to get any contractions so they induced her the next day! i guess 5 weeks isnt too early after all, i wouldnt mind if my lo came next week! altho id prefer to wait till 37! hehe x


----------



## Claire788

my OH's Cousins (now 21 and 24) were both born at 35 weeks weighing about 5lbs each, home after a couple of days. Both totally fine, 6ft odd each ones in the fire brigade and the other a quantity surveyor :) so no learning difficulties either, and that was 21 years ago!


----------



## babybaillie

My wee nephew was born at 34 weeks and spent a few days in the incubator and 3 weeks in hospital. he did have a few problems because he was premature, but ok now


----------



## lottie_2007

My mum's god daughter was born at 35 weeks, she was over 5lb and allowed home the next day no probs at all, they changed her from prem to low birth weight as there was descrepency about due dates but she was perfect! I had steroid injections at 30 weeks and really wanted to get to 34 weeks, every week makes me feel much better and now i'm relaxed knowing baby will be fine if born now :hugs:


----------



## Sam9kids

Baby number 6 for me was born at 35+3 and he was fine and allowed home straight away!


----------



## Kota

yep, from everything I've read,. very very very few babies need any form of special care if born after 35wks. 
So I just gotta get to Sunday and then I'll be happy as pie!


----------



## qmama

I had DS @ 30 weeks 2 years ago and by the time he reached the 35 week mark he was definitely out of the humidicrib. In fact they were trialling taking babies out when they reached 4 pounds. I think it all depends on weight, sucking and temp control. By 35 weeks I think babies have pretty much got it sorted and come home fairly soon after birth.


----------



## qmama

This might be useful
Completed Weeks of Gestation at Birth
(Using last menstrual period)	Survival
21 weeks and less	0%
22 weeks	0-10%*
23 weeks	10-40%
24 weeks	40-70%
25 weeks	50-80%
26 weeks	80-90%
27 weeks	>90%
30 weeks	>95%
34 weeks	>98%


----------



## Babynumber1

My sister had her 1st baby at 35 weeks and she was appsolutely fine hun dont let the boots E mails worry you thier just a brief paragraph onthat certain week of pregnancy.All will be fine i`m sure xx


----------



## pinkclaire

I was born at 34 weeks and I am absolutely fine!


----------



## BBonBoard

I am sure your little one would be just fine, if anything might just need a little assistance with oxygen and sucking, but nothing serious.


----------



## AP

I seen so many babies at hospital around that gestation go home in a matter of days!


----------



## ProudMum

i was born at 29 weeks and im still going strong :)


----------



## honeybee2

.


----------



## Starstryder

My first kiddo was born at 34.6 weeks and they did give me steroid injections to help mature his lungs. He was an airbox for a few hours and then fine to breathe on his own after that. He stayed in NICU for two weeks because his sucking reflex was slow to pick up but that was the only reason they kept him for so long. :)

I see your wee one is measuring big so that is good! :)


----------



## BabyAitchison

Both mine are 35weekers, Daniel stopped breathing and had a bit of trouble with his temp but neither went to special care. Charlotte was 4.8 and had trouble sucking but we got home after 4 days and Daniel was 6.7 and we got home next day xx


----------



## ferens06

My niece was born at 35 weeks and is a happy healthy 1 year old. She DID have a birth defect when she was born that is rare though (choanal atresia), but I dont think it was from being premature, I think she would have had it regardless.


----------



## rt1397

Hi my daughter was born at 29wks and if she hadn't had to wait to get to 5lb to have an op would have been home by 35wks and my son was born at 30wks and was home by 35wks. This time around I'm just going into 35th week and I'm ecstatic and hardly worried about hime showing signs of possibly coming this week. We saw alot of 34/35wkers who didn't need incubators just 'hot'cots and a feeding tube while their sucking reflex kicked in and most just needed a checking over as precaution. We saw just as many full termers who needed a bit of support on scbu!


----------



## ms.hope

EACH BABY IS DIFFERENT! you have to hope and pray for the best thats all! If you have good doctors that thinks baby will be early then the steriods should be given to strengthen the lungs....


----------



## leahsbabybump

hi hun my son was born at 36 weeks i went into labour at 35 but managed to hold it off til 36 weeks and bubs was pretty much fine no need for special care however he needed help feeding he couldnt suck properly he had a tube up his nose in the end nothing to worry about though like i say no special care baby uint you can actually stil take bubs home with tube in their nose 
saying that there was a woman on the telly the other day her baby was born at 32 weeks she was on telly with the baby 2 weeks later no problems at all she wa sout of hospital the next day :-/

i allways find this site helpful with info about preemies as im high risk of premature birth again I check it every weeks ee were im at and what would happen at each week if bubba was born will probs help you 
https://preemies.about.com/od/preemieagesandstages/ss/PrematureBabiesWeekbyWeek_8.htm


----------



## arj

Baby will be fine if born but would probably be put in NICU for a little while, just to help with breathing, blood sugars, jaundice and body temp.

I am 33 weeks with twins and told basically anytime it could happen, tho the doctor wont induce till 38 weeks because she said that even at 37 weeks babies can have problems. I personally think mine would be fine at 37 weeks, they were 5lb3 and 5lb7 at 32+2 according to scan, so by 37 weeks they'll each be mid sevens!

You may surprise everybody and go to term! (or over)!


----------



## Hopefull mum

Anyone know what would happen if born at 35 weeks and not making it to hospital in time? 
My worst fear lol! Like if labour wasnt painful or you didn't pick it up as labour..and end up having baby at home or something? Would there be no hope?


----------



## Breezy

My cousin found out a few days ago at 33 weeks she was pregnant as she went to the er with pain and found she had a bladder infection and a positive pregnancy test. They told her she was 33 weeks and sent her home. She went back a few hours later and was told she was in labor and 5 cms. She had the baby on the 20th and is home already. 5 pounds 4 ounces, perfectly healthy baby girl.


----------



## stardust599

^ At 35 weeks baby would likely be born breathing on his/her own. If he/she did need some help with breathing the ambulance service have everything for resuscitation you could possibly need! But don't worry you will just KNOW you are in labour xx


----------



## AP

It's classed as moderately preterm these days , and where I am thy won't give you steroids after 34 weeks, so I suppose it's a good sign


----------



## AP

Old thread :haha:


----------



## 2016

DS was born at 34w 6d a rather large 6lbs 6oz...and I know from fertility issues/monitoring my dates were exact. He had no problems breathing, had great body temp and fed straightaway without help. I believe the fact we had skin 2 skin immediately after he was born for 40 mins without being taken away and they didn't cut the cord for all that time so he got all the precious extra blood. He didn't need neonatal or an incubator. I'd had no steroid injections to help his lungs.

We were in hospital for 5 days but only because we needed IV antibiotics since my waters had been gone 48 hours before his birth.

He does not to be behind developmentally either. I think he was just ready to be born - impatient like mum. :haha:

I was born at 28 weeks weighing 2lbs. My mum had both steroid injections. I was in an incubator and spent 17 days in hospital. I was still breastfed even though I was given some formula from birth. And this was in 1980!


----------



## hopeforamirac

i had a baby at 35 weeks she was 5lb12oz and we were home the next day, she has never had any health problems :)


----------

